# Cable TV Over the Internet



## jjcanadian (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I live in Mirdif and currently subscribe to DU for my television and internet. I am tired of paying a crazy amount for a small number of cable channels each month and would like to explore other TV options. We have been forbidden from installing a satellite dish, so am thinking of getting a cable box which allows you to view tv channels over the internet.

Is anyone on this forum using such a box? If so, I would appreciate some feedback on the cost, channel lineups, contact names etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not got a cable box but even though I have a high speed connection (forgot name but etisalat's highest speed thru phone line) I find it difficult to stream shows thru my MacBook or apple tv unless at low quality. Until broadband here catches up with the civilised world I think you will struggle..


----------



## Cagiest_One (Jun 12, 2011)

That's someting I'm looking into as well but no success so far.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

jjcanadian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I live in Mirdif and currently subscribe to DU for my television and internet. I am tired of paying a crazy amount for a small number of cable channels each month and would like to explore other TV options. We have been forbidden from installing a satellite dish, so am thinking of getting a cable box which allows you to view tv channels over the internet.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, if you can acquire stable hi-speed internet over there, download a free software program called boxee. Add repositories, ie, dir.fuzzthed dot com andyou now have access to 10000 plus movies, every mini series episode of all time, live tv and more. PM me if you need more info, but this is truly awesome if you have hi speed internet that is unlimited .....streaming will use up your gigs if not unlimited.


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone I work with has a Slingbox successfully installed. Basically if you have a satellite or cable box in your home country, you install a Slingbox at that end and plug that into the TV decoder box and a router. Then you install a Slingcatcher on this end, plug that into your router and TV and hey presto - you have complete access to that remote box and the channels on it.

Allegedly you can select completely different channels to the user the other end and the only impact for them is that you will be using their internet connection, but it shouldn't slow things down for them as they will probably be mainly downloading as opposed to uploading which you'll be doing. You can also watch on a computer and even an iPhone or iPad but the Slingcatcher is needed if you want to watch on a TV.

All this is hearsay mind, as I don't have one myself. There's also a bit of setup expense buying the boxes and finding someone with the cable/satellite connection but I hear the results are excellent. Just Google Slingbox and you should be able to find some good info.


----------

